# IDE fürs smartphone



## Endymion (28. Jul 2011)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob es auch IDEs gibt, die man vom Smartphone aus benutzen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2011)

Dürfte Schwierig werden (nicht nur die Bedienung). Es gibt zwar eRCP, also Eclipse RCP für Embedded Devices, aber ich bezweifle das man darauf out-of-the-box JDT laufen lassen kann


----------



## TheDarkRose (28. Jul 2011)

Ich bezweifle eher ob das überhaupt was bringen sollte,


----------



## b1zarRe (26. Aug 2011)

Sonst jemand vielleicht news zu dem thema? Habe wenn ich zur uni fahre, laengerer weg, auch immer mein smartphone dabei und waere cool waehrend der fahrt kleinere methoden zu programmieren...


----------



## Gast2 (26. Aug 2011)

Also ich weiss ja nicht. Kann mir schöneres vorstellen als mir auf meinem Smartphone einen abzumurksen ^^


----------



## b1zarRe (26. Aug 2011)

gibt es als app:
Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool >> C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters


----------



## BlackViruZ (2. Sep 2011)

b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> gibt es als app:
> Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool >> C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters



Was gibt es denn nicht als App?
Woah programmieren auf dem pocket pc... horror


----------

